# Seeking some nsfw Rp!



## Commissionguy (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi there! I'm glad if you took the time to look at my post! 

I love to role play as a femboy Link(will occasionally crossdress) and get into tons of sticky situations with him. Being that it's my first time on here too, I'd love to get some role plays started. All genders welcomed too!

I like build up in a role play, but don't mind jumping into certain situations should there be a good scenario. Hope to meet some nice peeps to have fun with!


----------



## jax98 (Feb 27, 2020)

sounds like fun!


----------



## Coltshan000 (Feb 27, 2020)

Sounds entertaining, pm me.


----------



## Commissionguy (Feb 27, 2020)

jax98 said:


> sounds like fun!


 
Wanna try?


----------



## jax98 (Feb 27, 2020)

Telegram or discord ?


----------



## Commissionguy (Feb 27, 2020)

jax98 said:


> Telegram or discord ?


Commissionguy#6805


----------

